# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Lunar Eclipse Now People

## Dundee

Get clicking those shots off @GravelBen and all you photo junkies

----------


## Dundee

My shit ass camera needs a big lense but I will leave it for the experts. @Matt308 you another camra dude I think?

Fuck it looks awesome :Cool:

----------


## Towely

Its not bad. Nice quiet clear still night here but it usually is when theres a full moon round my ways.

----------


## veitnamcam

Can't see Fuck all here for the rain.

Gutted i love watching this stuff.

----------


## GravelBen

Nothing to see in the sky down here tonight except rain!

----------


## Toby

I got a coupe of rough photos. Better to wait for it to be on the news tomorrow.

----------


## Dundee

> Nothing to see in the sky down here tonight except rain!


Bugger who in the Hawkes Bay as big camera lenses,most only have big rifles :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

@BRADS aim your spotting scope on the moon and take some pictures :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Got some big arsed lenses here.

Will try get some pics

----------


## Dundee

Calling   @Matt2308

----------


## BRADS

> Got some big arsed lenses here.
> 
> Will try get some pics


Been and gone hasn't it

----------


## Dundee

> Got some big arsed lenses here.
> 
> Will try get some pics


Cool :Cool:  It doesn't happen often these eclipses but they are mint too watch :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Been and gone hasn't it


Nah still in the shadow

----------


## Toby

2019 I think is the next one

----------


## kiwijames

Blood Moon

----------


## BRADS

> Nah still in the shadow


Looks like cloud two me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Thank you @kiwijames keep us updated it is fukn neat to watch. I might post my shitty pics later but why bother when you have it under control.  :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## kiwijames

Aggh mine are pretty shite really. It helps to have a good tripod though. The little Nikon point and shoot was stretched

----------


## EeeBees

It was really beautiful not long after sevenish...neat...cool fotos, Kiwijames...

----------


## kiwijames

Clear as a bell over Napier tonight

----------


## Dundee

kEEP SHOOTN @kiwijames i will have a looksie when I get back,fukn wasps to deal to at a neighbours. But I will be looking in the sky on my way as this is a full lunar eclipse :Cool:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Bloody thing kept moving  :Have A Nice Day: 

1200mm lens

----------


## Toby

> Bloody thing kept moving


Yeah! I set my camera up walked away came back and wasnt even in the shot. Lost intrest afterwards

----------


## EeeBees

> Bloody thing kept moving 
> 
> 1200mm lens


Neat neat neat...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Very poor light conditions here tonight.

Remind me to take a pic in clear conditions

----------


## Neckshot

So looks like the moon is going to be shitty and touchy for the next 7 days :Cool:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> So looks like the moon is going to be shitty and touchy for the next 7 days



You spelt wife wrong

----------


## Neckshot

> You spelt wife wrong


probably but Im pretty sure I spelt Moon right :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes.

----------


## Gapped axe

Clever





> You spelt wife wrong

----------


## Dundee

Mint pics,just got in mine aren't worth looking at :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Mint pics,just got in mine aren't worth looking at


If it's any consolation we had to delete Nekkers picture of a "moon"  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> If it's any consolation we had to delete Nekkers picture of a "moon"


Was it single barrel or an over under?

----------


## Neckshot

> Was it single barrel or an over under?


LOOOOOLLLLL!!!!

----------


## TimeRider

> Nothing to see in the sky down here tonight except rain!





> Can't see Fuck all here for the rain.
> 
> Gutted i love watching this stuff.


+1   :Angry:   :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Thank goodness we didn't see that moon

----------


## Wirehunt

Yeh right.  Haven't even seen the sky today. MF.

----------


## 308

Cool pics, next blood moon Oct 8th

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee

Tomorrow folks!!    @GravelBen  get that the camera out :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

And  @7mmsaum

----------


## initiaz

what lense on a Nikon would do a job of a good shot if not the best

----------


## Scouser

> what lense on a Nikon would do a job of a good shot if not the best


The best shot is the 'money shot'......

----------


## sako75

Gone a bit dark here but put it down to rain clouds coming over

----------


## GravelBen

> what lense on a Nikon would do a job of a good shot if not the best


The biggest one you can find!  :Thumbsup: 

If the sky clears up down here I'll be using a 400mm.

----------


## Dundee

Don't think I will be seeing it,pissing down and blown its gutz off here :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes overcast and blowing here too

----------


## GravelBen

Skies have mostly cleared down here, but the sun is still shining and the moon hasn't risen yet... hopefully it stays clear.

----------


## 308

Cloudy in Wgtn

----------


## GravelBen

Big bright moon here, no eclipsing yet!

----------


## Dundee

> Big bright moon here, no eclipsing yet!


2117hrs is the start Gravelben still cloudy here.Good luck with the pics will be a long night as it will take approximately 3 hrs.

----------


## GravelBen

Maybe it just takes a while after it starts before you can really notice it.

----------


## Dundee

> Maybe it just takes a while after it starts before you can really notice it.


Yeah it was all over pretty quick the one before this. Had a break in the clouds before nothing happened up here either.

----------


## possummatti

Has or can any one actully see it

----------


## Dundee

Another gap in the clouds,i'm starting to think Bullshit!

----------


## GravelBen

Looks like a shadow moving onto it now - probably just looks like cloud in front of it if its cloudy there.

----------


## Dundee

1155 full shadow have just been told

----------


## Scouser

Cloudy as in jaffaville.......might be brighter in another power cut :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Total Lunar Eclipse (Blood Red moon) Wednesday night!

Wednesday night, 8th Oct (Weather permitting) will be your last chance to get a look at a Total Lunar Eclipse which will not be visible again until around late January - Early February 2018.

The Eclipse will start becoming visible around 9:15pm ending its transition around 2:30am Thursday morning. The best time for viewing the total eclipse will be at around 11:55pm.

----------


## Dundee

> Cloudy as in jaffaville.......might be brighter in another power cut


Pull the cord Scouser :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Just had another break in the clouds and the shadow is starting to cover the moon from the right,I won't be seeing this one out.

----------


## GravelBen

Weird, the shadow is moving on from the lower right down here!

----------


## Dundee

sorry gb I was wrong. out of here soon :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Scouser

Still cloudy here.......buggar

----------


## Munsey

Clear as on west coast SI , o for awesome

----------


## Dundee

One more beer :Beer:   Nearly covered :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Is a bugger the camera can't capture it as well as the eyes can see it through binos!

----------


## GravelBen

Stayed clear until it was pretty much covered but clouds arrived and started raining now.

----------


## Thirdguy

Nice clear view from Whangarei, perfect conditions for it

----------


## stug

Was a good view from our place

----------


## GravelBen

Moonrise by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (2) by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (3) by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (4) by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (5) by gravelben, on Flickr

Eclipse (6) by gravelben, on Flickr

Blood Moon by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

Shit Gravelben you must of stayed up late. :Thumbsup:   Nice pics you got closer than all of us :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

I saw it just starting and had to hit the hay, txt the wife to have a look on her way home from work cos she would never look up otherwise and she reckoned it was pretty cool,first "blood moon" she has seen.

----------


## 308

Bloody good work people

----------

